# ISFP male would like advice on life, logical/analytical thinking& executive functions



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 16, 2012)

*ISFP male would like advice on life, logical/analytical thinking& executive functions*

I dropped out of university unwisely and not based on logical decisions (I smoked weed, decided not to go to class anymore, and my grades tanked, I was like ohshit, which lead me to smoke even more weed, until I decided to stop, and moved back in with my parents, currently taking a distance learning program as no universities here in Hong Kong will accept me.)


I've had some serious thought, a lot of time browsing the internet, and I've come to the following conclusion: my executive functions are not developed, and I possibly have ADHD. I also learned that I am an ISFP, in fact I fit ALL the descriptions of ISFPs everywhere, down to a t. There has not been a time where I disagreed with any description of ISFPs - carefree, affinity for aesthetics, perceptive of others, no desire to lead/control. Personally I feel my type is a weakness, but more on that below.


I was also lurking Personality Cafe and reading about the way other types communicated (what they posted) and the things they said (the ways they carried out their everyday lives). Other types surprised me at the level of analytical thinking that happened on an every day level (eg. thoughts like, What do I need to do, how do I improve something, etc, which I NEVER do unless under extreme urgency). The amount of logical thinking that other types did regularly, even when answering posts, boggles me.


My ADHD is not a self diagnosis, but reading of some communication between my parents and my teachers back in school (which included a pamphlet for raising a kid with ADHD) and also the fact that they put me in learning support because I never handed in my homework. They were rather shocked at the level of quality of work that I produced in that class, they initially thought I was slow).


I am also of the subjective opinion that other people in general think upon very "solid" (for lack of a better word) logical methods, while life to me seems to be a stream of feelings, unrelated ideas, just all flowers and rainbows and shit.


I was also reading about executive functions on wikipedia, and (hurr durr self diagnosis aside), I genuinely am lacking in all of the subcategories of it: planning, working memory, attention, problem solving, verbal reasoning, inhibition (for me, self control), mental flexibility and task switching.


TL;DR what strikes me is that a lot of aspects of my type, the symptoms of ADHD (I am more Inattentive than Hyperactive) and readings about Executive functions really seem to all be interconnected.


Even at the age of 19 I struggle with self control and addictions. I can spend an entire day of reading people telling other people to stop being a lazy bitch and sit down and study, and all these motivational/instructional sites I've bookmarked, and the next day do nothing but browse reddit (too. many. interesting. things!) and play halo.


My problem is, well, all of the above  I am really stressed right now (which generally gives rise to posts like this), and feel like I am trapped and overwhelmed. I am doing a distance learning program for law, which is real tough.


How do I improve my executive functions, because those are extremely relevant in an unsupervised learning environment, think more analytically and logically on an everyday basis and not make decisions on a whim, which is relevant for my studies, but a thousand times more for the real world, and sit down and actually get shit done, plan and whatnot? Can you share some tips?


Also two more things: I have struggled with a year long addiction to Adderall which I initially used for studying and it wasn't pretty towards the end. But what struck me more was the the un-ISFP'ness of it all: I was literally spewing to-do lists and goals every second. It was like a lucid stream-of-conciousness of not daydreams and thoughts, but facts and things I needed to do.


Another thing is that I don't think in words. Like my internal monologue I mean. Is this normal?


sigh.. After that wall of text I don't know what exactly my problem I'm trying to communicate to you folks is. I'm going to leave this here for a bit while I try to think of something concrete.


----------



## princessJAY (May 25, 2011)

I disagree that being ISFP (whether you are or not) is responsible for these issues you list. I know many high-achieving ISFPs. They can be intensely driven once they find their passion. These include musicians of all kinds, practicing for 10-hrs straight every day to achieve perfection; artists; entrepreneurs; one is pursuing a masters in international finance, having funded herself through undergraduate semesters in Spain and France; another is taking the exam to join the foreign service. ISFP is merely a short-hand for your tendency to feel /think a certain way, and how you process information. It would only indicate you are a person with strong emotions /values, with a high focus on the present and the concrete aspect of the world.

If you are indeed ISFP, it may be a long-distance learning program in Law is not your passion. Take this opportunity to try different things while you are still young and have time. If you are Chinese (you mention HK), parental expectation may lay heavy on your shoulders. However, it's better to take the time to find your true talents now, than doing something just to get them "off your back" but is ultimately wasted time/money/resources. Motivation or lack thereof comes from _within_; you can't acquire it until you find something worth fighting for, worth working toward. Once you find it, many other things will fall into place.

Your ADHD, addictions, and stress level should be dealt with separately. Therapy. Counseling. Talk to someone close to you who you can trust. You may want to take a look at the Enneagram, specifically type 9 and how they behave when stressed. 

You are not alone in feeling like this. Many people feel the same confusion and fear around "milestone" ages/events: i.e. end of high school, college, grad school, beginning of marriage, parenthood, retirement. We all putter around a while, freaking out, feeling stuck, not sure in which direction or how to move forward. Don't lose your desire for _motion_ and _change_; so long as you have those, things will always eventually work out.

Good luck.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

Everybody longs for what they cannot have.


----------



## StateOfDaniel (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok this might sound like a cheesy and even stupid answer, but from how you write I'm assuming you're an atheist? maybe? Anyway, it may be good for you to take on a religion. I understand that religion has a some what stupid connotation to it, but to be honest, the crazed homophobic and stupid christian stereo type is to religion as the big foot chasers and alien abductees is to science. I am a christian, but I am not one who just listens to a priest and believes everything, in fact I was borderline agnostic for a while but I eventually became a christian. Religion kinda throws some meaning into life. Ugg and to be honest I hate HATE the kinds of people who call themselves Christians but have no idea what their own religion is. No offense to any out there but mormans and Catholics are honestly the stupidest people I know, and I know that for a fact because 90% of my family is catholic and they hate science and don't even know what the hell they believe in. anyway, even if you don't agree with me, I hope that you can get over your addictions and problems.


----------

